# 05 Altima pops when put into drive?! HELP!



## dcarfangnia (May 13, 2009)

almost everytime i put the car into drive a pop or buckle like sound comes from the bottom of the front end. anyone knows what going on? what is it? how much to fix? i baby the crap out of this car and wanna take care of it.




thanks guys!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the exhaust has gotten louder as well (and sometimes not) you have hit something in the road and bent the exhaust hanger up that's on the rear of the front subframe. A good way to tell for sure is to brake torque the engine and if it gets really loud than that is it for sure and there's always looking too. Also, less likely, check the motor mounts.


----------



## dcarfangnia (May 13, 2009)

Outkast said:


> If the exhaust has gotten louder as well (and sometimes not) you have hit something in the road and bent the exhaust hanger up that's on the rear of the front subframe. A good way to tell for sure is to brake torque the engine and if it gets really loud than that is it for sure and there's always looking too. Also, less likely, check the motor mounts.


i will do that that!thank you Outkast!!!

my exhaust is fine, the car runs smooth. how does the exhaust hanger make that thumping sound considering im puting the car in drive? and if that is the problem whats the cost and how do you fix it?

thanks again!


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

You may have to put it on a lift to see if something came loose.


----------

